
Ask HN: How can a beginner start contributing to open source? - rochak
I love programming, particularly solving problems using algorithms and data structures. I don&#x27;t have a firm gasp over any language, but choose to work with C++, Java and Python. Whenever I try to get into open source, I realize the projects to be immensely big and very complex and end up looking for something simpler. But this goes on and on. So my question is, How can a beginner start his&#x2F;her journey into the open source? What path would you recommend?
======
cubecul
I just hit publish on a post about this! The common guidance is to get started
light and to start with the issues. Even the GSoC student at the repo I'm
starting to get involved in started by reading as many issues as possible
before diving in.

Here are two links to help you:

[http://words.steveklabnik.com/how-to-be-an-open-source-
garde...](http://words.steveklabnik.com/how-to-be-an-open-source-gardener) \-
Steve wrote a great post about how he gets started with a new project

[http://peteh.me/an-easy-way-to-get-started-with-open-
source-...](http://peteh.me/an-easy-way-to-get-started-with-open-source-
in-2017) \- Here's my post about how I'm starting to get involved in open
source without being great at coding

------
ggoerlich
Have a look at this github repo [https://github.com/FreeCodeCamp/how-to-
contribute-to-open-so...](https://github.com/FreeCodeCamp/how-to-contribute-
to-open-source)

------
mjhea0
Checkout Your First PR @
[https://yourfirstpr.github.io/](https://yourfirstpr.github.io/)

